# Memphis trial



## Smiff (Apr 24, 2014)

Any word on derby call backs


----------



## duckwacker (Sep 21, 2008)

Not sure smiff I had to pick my dog up in the 1st series not sure how it turned out.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any updates on either stakes...?


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Qual updates?


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Derby Results--

1st-5, 2nd-1, 3rd-34, 4th-35, RJ-19, J-7, J-30

Congrats to ALL!!!

Qual started around noon today.


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Call backs to AM land blind---17 dogs
Dog 52 begins----


1,2,4,8,10,13,14,15,23,
24,31,38,40,41,46,47,
52


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Callbacks to OPEN water marks in the morning---16 dogs---rotation is 59---

5,20,22,29,32,33,37,38,43,54,58,
62,64,65,66,90


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Call backs to AM water blind---

2,4,8,10,13,15,24,52---


8 dogs


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Qual to the WB:
1, 2, 5, 8, 10, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 27, 32, 33, 35, 38, 39


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

News from the field---

All 8 dogs are back to the 4th series @ the am. 52 will be the 1st running dog.


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

AM RESULTS---


1st--52 first All-Age points
2nd--15 titles AFC
3rd--2
4th--10
RJ--24
J---8


Congrats to ALL!!!


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Qual results?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Jason and Yankee, on your Amateur WIN! 

rita


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Congrats Chad Clagg and Roscoe for Jamming the Open and the Am. Great job for a newby ammy!!


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

OPEN RESULTS---

1st--22
2nd--33
3rd--65
4th--29
RJ--54
J---5,20,32,38,62,64,66,90

Congrats to ALL!!!


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

QUALIFYING RESULTS--

1st-26
2nd-2
3rd-33
4th-24
RJ-5
J-13,38

Congrats to ALL!!!


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

CONGRATS to Mark Brashear on Denali's amateur 2nd which gives her AFC. Qualified for both "shows"

"FC AFC FWR's Wood Rivers Highest Summit"


Great Job Coach!


----------

